# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Cafe cao cấp tại Hà Nội

## 24hvang.com.vn

_Người  Hà Nội yêu thích ngồi thưởng thức cà phê, xem nơi thưởng thức cà phê  như một chốn bình yên để bạn bè, gia đình ngồi lại với nhau chuyện trò  vui vẻ. Quán cà phê còn là điểm hẹn cho những đôi yêu nhau hay những  cuộc gặp gỡ, bàn chuyện làm ăn với đối tác. Dạo quanh phố phường Hà Nội,  bạn có thể bắt gặp rất nhiều quán cà phê với đủ phong cách trang trí,  thiết kế đa dạng và phong phú: cà phê sân vườn, cà phê máy lạnh, cà phê  phim, cà phê sách… Từ những quán cà phê sang trọng tới những quán cà phê  bình dân với vô số các loại hình kiến trúc mà không một thành phố nào  có được. Marilyn Cà phê-Bar-Restaurant là đại diện cho những quán café như vây, sẽ tô điểm thêm cho sự phong phú và đa dạng của café Hà Thành._
 __
_
_


_ Tọa lạc tại Số 4 Ấu Triệu, Hoàn Kiếm  ngay giữa trung tâm thành phố Hà Nội, bên những con phố trải dài rợp  bóng cây xanh, đặc biệt đến đây bạn sẽ được ngắm công trình kiến trúc cổ  kính của Nhà Thờ Lớn Hà Nội, chỉ cần thưởng thức một ly cà phê bạn có  thể chiêm ngưỡng một góc cảnh của Thủ đô Hà Nội sôi động, hối hả với  những dòng người ngược xuôi ban ngày và lộng lẫy, lãng mạn vào ban đêm,  chỗ ngồi bên ban công lộng gió sẽ mang đến cho bạn những cảm nhận trọn  vẹn và thi vị về thành phố ngàn năm tuổi. Mặc kệ cuộc sống đang hối hả  dưới kia, trên khoảng không này, mọi âm thanh của cuộc sống ngừng lại,  chỉ còn riêng cho bạn tiếng của gió và hơi thở của thời gian đang trôi,  từng giọt, như ly caffe ngọt đắng._  __


 __


_Quán  được thiết kế theo phong cách gần gũi với thiên nhiên.Với khung cảnh  vừa hiện đại, trẻ trung, vừa đơn giản, mộc mạc nhưng sang trọng, thoáng  đãng, ngập tràn ánh sáng và gió. Những chiếc bàn kê san sát nhau nhưng  vẫn tạo ra những khoảng cách thông thoáng, một góc ngồi đủ riêng, thoải  mái để trò chuyện, làm việc, đọc sách báo, để thư giãn, hít thở khí  trời, hay một chút yên tĩnh để cảm nhận hương vị cuộc sống để tạm thời  bước ra khỏi tiếng ồn ào náo nhiệt củaThủ đô Hà Nội._  



 __


 



_Thiết kế theo phong cách sân vườn thoáng mát nhưng MarilynCà phê-Bar-Restaurant vẫn  dành không gian cho khu vực phòng lạnh, giúp bạn có được sự dễ chịu  trong những trưa nắng Hà Nội. Quán là sự kết hợp giữa màu của thiên  nhiên và những điểm nhấn nhân tạo mang màu sắc sặc sỡ để tạo ra một bức  tranh thiên nhiên hoàn hảo về màu sắc._  __


 



_Một  không gian mát mẻ với những chi tiết decor tinh tế từ nội thất đến  ngoại thất, hài hoà giữa màu xanh của cây vườn, hoa lá, màu nâu của mây,  gỗ, màu trắng của những chiếc dù che nắng trên sân vườn..._ _Marilyn Cà phê-Bar-Restaurant_ _thật  sự là một trong những địa chỉ lý tưởng để tổ chức những bữa liên hoan,  sinh nhật, họp mặt bạn bè, đồng nghiệp, khách hàng thân thiết, khách du  lịch theo đoàn…_ _Một  tách Cafe Cappuccino hay một tách cafe illy cho buổi sớm se lạnh chắc  chắn sẽ giúp bạn tìm thấy tinh thần sảng khoái và thoải mái để bắt đầu  ngày mới. Một ly Chanh Tuyết, Cam Tuyết thật sự là lựa chọn tuyệt vời  cho bữa ăn trưa hè oi bức. Với phái đẹp những ly hoa quả dầm, nước trái  cây tươi, đồ uống tuyệt vời giúp bạn có làn da mịn màng, tươi trẻ. Với  Nam giới chúng ta cùng nhau thưởng những ly Vang Trắng kèm với món khai  vị Salad, thịt hun khói hay món chính cá Ngừ, cá Vược, cá Hồi, bên cạnh  Vang Đỏ ăn kèm với bò bít tết Australia, khoai tây nghiền ...._  __ 



 



 __


 




_Không chỉ dừng lại ở việc xây dựng nên một thương hiệu café thư giãn,_ _Marilyn Cà phê-Bar-Restaurant_ _còn dành sự quan tâm không nhỏ đến chất lượng của những món ăn của mình. Với_ _một thực đơn phong phú,_ _các  món ăn đa dạng, được chế biến từ những đầu bếp nhiều kinh nghiệm trong  giới ẩm thực, bạn dường như lạc vào một thế giới hoàn toàn khác, thế  giới của màu sắc, mùi vị, hương thơm…chất lượng thức ăn đạt tiêu chuẩn  an toàn thực phẩm,_ _Marilyn Cà phê-Bar-Restaurant_ _ hoàn toàn tự tin trong việc đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu đa dạng của khách hàng._   


 *Beef Steak*


 



 



 _Burger_



 



 *Cá hồi sốt cam*



_Tất  cả luôn sẵn sàng  phục vụ quý khách để bắt đầu ngày mới với bữa sáng  tràn đầy năng lượng, bữa trưa vui vẻ với đồng nghiệp, tiệc trà chiều thư  giãn tại Marilyn Cà phê-Bar-Restaurant_  __


 



_Dường như Marilyn Cà phê-Bar-Restaurant  không chỉ là không gian để bạn dừng chân ghé lại, mà còn là sự lắng  đọng trong thời gian của mảnh đất và con người Hà Thành. Vào những buổi  tối rảnh rỗi hay dịp cuối tuần, hãy rủ một vài người bạn đến đây để thử  cái cảm giác rất gần – nhưng cũng rất xa thành phố, chắc hẳn bạn sẽ  không thất vọng._  



 __


_Hãy đến Café - Bar - Restaurant Marilyn để cảm nhận một không gian tỏa sáng lung linh sắc màu về đêm và sự bình yên, rộn rã của những ngày mới đang đến gần…_ 


*Café - Bar - Restaurant Marilyn* nhận đặt tiệc, sinh nhật, họp mặt, barty,... giao đồ  trong bán kính 5km miễn phí với hóa đơn >=200.000 VNĐ 



* Marilyn Cà phê-Bar-Restaurant

                      Điện thoại :  04.39381949 - 0912 680 884
                      Địa chỉ :  Số 4 Ấu Triệu – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội.
*

----------


## tonkin

cuối tuần này nghỉ mình sẽ qua. Chúc bạn làm ăn phát đạt

----------


## lunas2

hôm trước cùng mấy đứa bạn qua số 4 Ấu triệu thấy cũng dc đấy. rộng rãi, thoáng mát, phục vụ cũng chu đáo.

----------


## ngoxuanvu

quan dep thật ,

----------


## sbe

Mình nhìn đã thấy thích rồi đấy, hôm nào phải ghé qua mới được  :Big Grin:

----------

